# Proper way to do Kurouchi?



## Don Nguyen (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello everybody.

I've been wanting to make a Kurouchi knife, but I wasn't sure if there was a proper way to do it.

I certainly don't want to leave the finish as-is from the forge, I'd be getting so much scale in my food; can't brush it off either. Some of it's stuck pretty dang hard on there, but it still comes off here and there.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 13, 2011)

Soak it in vinegar overnight. That will help to dissolve the scale left on it. Also it darkens it up a bit...Looks pretty good that way IMO.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm curious to see all the ways the KU finish is done as well 

Because there seems to be so many variations in the finish from what seems to be an applied finish to deeply etched and hard holding finishes.


----------



## StephanFowler (Nov 16, 2011)

i found vinegar to take too long and never really got it all off.

I got some muriatic acid (pool supply store) and mixed it 1 to 3 with water

takes two or three cycles soaking for 15 minutes and scrubbing with a wire brush to get all the scale off


----------

